# '39 DX Resurrection- Strandified Goodness



## ChattyMatty (Jul 24, 2015)

Before the purists panic, the frame came to me long since picked over by the parts scavengers, basically just a frame and a rear fender (which found it's way to my dad's '41

The carcass as found-





The finished product- Summer ready, pending a couple decals.








Basically everything is circa ~1982 except the tires (1986), newish seat, cables, rear brake shoes and a couple fasteners... including the 1981 OEM Schwinn tubes


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 24, 2015)

Sweet! Doing the Lords work right there! Im loving and currently building a Klunker! Ride on!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice! I like this more than the Sidewinders! Awesome job,  Joe.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 24, 2015)

Bonified Siiiiiick!

Detail of the rear brake mount please?


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 24, 2015)

That is a beauty,well done.


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jul 24, 2015)

Weinman Right Angle post, with a second goove Dremelled in it so it could be mounted upside down, the hole in the bridge was enlarged a little bit to allow it to rotate down closer towards the wheel at a better angle, and TNT +10mm offset brake pads. Wheel is all but slammed in the drop for this to work with a 1020 brake, but my only gold 1080 is a different hue- more the Sugino deep gold than the normal DC urine gold and the 1990's (?) brake pads bothered me less than the color difference in the brakes. Porkchop BMX is repopping the 1080's in colors now if you don't need patina or DC script.





Not the most elegant solution, but other than sounding like a goose in heat it stops.





Derailleur cable routing-





Derailleur hanger-






A little teaser for the Mk II variant, full cromo main tubes, euro BB, threadless HT. 











 


Patience Daniel-san, patience.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 28, 2015)

bet it rides like a 1950s cadillac


----------



## bairdco (Jul 29, 2015)

That's a great setup! 

I've built many bikes out of the "orphaned frame and not enough parts to restore" finds. 

Here's my '48 dx klunker. 
Araya 7x's, astabula stamped cranks, nos tufneck mini bars, etc... all 70's-80's vintage bmx parts.

One of the most solid, best cruiser/klunkers I've ever ridden.


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, I know that build well  Was going a similar direction (though decidedly more new school) with my '48 before I decided I needed to thin the herd and focus on frames, and ENF's, and an antique lathe, and and and...





The original plan was to go full traditional klunk with the 39, and do the BMX build on my 40, but again, too man projects, too little money and time, and we all know how that goes. 





Most of it got sold off to finance the King Sting, but in the end, between it and the '39, and now the ENF's (which are MUCH cheaper because they haven't started on their upslope yet- if they ever have one) I'm not feeling empty inside for not having 6 frames lying around and 10 different plans I can't afford which change every week.

And yeah, the HT angle on the pre-40 bikes is slack to say the least, and they have a ton of BB clearance, so you almost ride it like a high wheeler- even at 6'1" straddling the seat with both feet down is a no-go and vertical thigh room is scant. Of course, a little more time on the treadmill would help alt there too.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the geometry on my 48. I'm a towering 5'7 and a hefty 135lbs, so my bikes are all nice and low. 

The tubular fork on mine is from a 70's emory industrial cruiser, and has a bit of a rake to it, so it doesn't steer too crazy, and it's a tank to wheelie on, but I can still get crossed up offa curb cuts. 

Still working on bunny hopping curbs, too.

I built this bike for the coaster brake challenge,  but missed all of them this month due to work, so I'm thinking of going full-klunker with a front atom drum brake I've been saving.

Funny thing is, most people think mine's a new bike. Besides tires (kenda k-rads) and grips, everything else on the bike is 30-60 years old.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 29, 2015)

Almost forgot. Bonus style points when I go off-road...


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll see ya there, eventually. As a fellow oddball car guy (Paul's into A-100's, I'm into Studebakers) we've chatted a lot on the museum, so a year or so ago while visiting a friend in LA I swung by the shop to say hello and talk CBC... he very politely rolled his eyes (slightly) at my 340 pound girth and said 'Yeah, well it is a race' lol. But since I never do anything the easy way, phase one is lose 150 pounds (75 down so far) phase two, _build a purpose-built frame (mostly) from scratch_. Because, well, I'm a nerd like that. My goal was to have the first one under my belt by January, so the second frame could be specifically for the CBC (rear triangle like the one pictured, with a Model C front end from the thinnest butted roadie tubing available, suspension corrected for 650b hoops on a Morrow hub bla bla bla) but yeah, distractions distractions...


----------



## scale (Aug 3, 2015)

What fork are you running? That is a nice setup.


----------



## ChattyMatty (Aug 3, 2015)

Early Cycle Pro, the cheaper Hi-ten version, not the obscenely expensive cromo version for the Om Flyer but they look very similar.


----------

